# 93463 vs. 93024



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 31, 2011)

I had someone ask me what the difference between these two codes.  I  e-mail the person the defiinations that I found on the internet.  My main questions are when would you use these codes, especially 93463.

93463 Pharmacologic agent administration (e.g., inhaled nitric oxide, intravenous infusion of nitroprusside, dobutamine, milrinone, or other agent) including assessing hemodynamic measurements before, during, after and repeat pharmacologic agent administration, when performed (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
Code 93463 is for reporting of administration of a pharmacologic agent during heart catheterization including three separate assessments of hemodynamic measurements, before, during, and after administration. Documentation should include the following:
•	Specific agent(s) administered and route of administration
•	Arterial pressure, pulmonary arterial pressure, electrocardiogram and oxygen saturation levels measured throughout the procedure
•	Right heart measures before and after administration with repositioning of the right heart cath into the pulmonary wedge position if performed
This code may be used in addition to codes 93451 â€“ 93453, 93456 â€“ 93461, 93530 â€“ 93533. It may only be reported once per cath procedure, although agents may be administered multiple times. Do not report 93463 in conjunction with coronary interventional procedures 92975 or 92977 (coronary thrombolysis), 92980 (stent placement), 92982 (balloon angioplasty), and 92995 (atherectomy). If physiologic exercise is performed use code 93464.

93024
Ergonovine Provocation Test	The ergonovine provocation test is used in diagnostic evaluation of patients with coronary arterial spasm (CAS) resulting in Prinzmetal angina.  The test is administered with increasing doses of ergonovine to a patient who undergoes continuous ECG monitoring or selective coronary angiography.  

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## dphillips (Apr 1, 2011)

Jim, 
We use the 93463 when our docs specifically document that they used an agent (nitro, nitric oxide, etc) during a heart cath to get the hemodynamic measurements and also give us the measurements.
I am not sure about the 93024. We've never used it.

Hope this helps!
Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 1, 2011)

dphillips said:


> Jim,
> We use the 93463 when our docs specifically document that they used an agent (nitro, nitric oxide, etc) during a heart cath to get the hemodynamic measurements and also give us the measurements.
> I am not sure about the 93024. We've never used it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dawn for answering this.  Is this done on a right heart, or both left and right?
Jim


----------

